# ferret introduction "problems"



## cgillblack (Oct 9, 2009)

hey ferrety people, erm i have had 2 ferrets for quite a while, maybe a year... female and male got the female first then the male a few months after and they got on quite quickly, few minutes of wresling and they were pretty much best friends but a month or so ago i got another female, she's a lil nippy if caught off guard or play nip you know but yeah back to the point, i have been introducing them for about half and hour to an hour at a time for like a month now and they still dont get along, il explain what happens in a lightly more structured way


they have been in cages next too eachother for the whole time shes been here

switched sleeping towels a few times

let them all out together, let the 2 other ferrets out first let them get away from the door then let the new female out

they wonder round for a while and eventually spot eachother and they have a lil fight or wrestle with lots of squeeking 

i was expecting that the first few times and then have them calm down a bit but every time it's the same ok i lie theres some very slow progress like drinking from the same bowl... staring eachother out and not wrestling but most of the time it just lots of fighting and squeeling

the new females actions confuse me slightly cos sometimes she will see one of the others and run away across the room or into a tube or something but then other times she goes for the wrestle... then after the wrestle she will chase the other down for a while

thanks if you read all the unnesseserally long post xxx


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

As long as the newbie is going back for more then i think that's a good sign. A common thought is 'as long as there is no is no blood or fear poo-ing then it's going ok'.
Not quite so easy to sit on your hands though is it ?


----------



## cgillblack (Oct 9, 2009)

well i got used to the noise now so if the noise ever changes i know to check on em  my gf however cant stand the noise so im not allowed to mix them when shes home. im fairly sure its fine just taking a while it did say on the RSPCA notice "will mix given time" soooo i gather they tried it or found out from the other owner

xxx


----------

